# JD type 3000w



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey, I'm a new guy here. I'm hoping someone can help me.

I have a John Deere JD Type 3000w 3kw generator. It's old, but it still runs quite well. The output of the generator is simply two 120 volt windings in series with the resulting center tap junction serving as neutral. It has a single duplex 120 volt outlet (split with one leg on each outlet) and a single duplex 240 volt outlet. Neutral is bonded to ground by a strap on the 120 volt outlet. 

My house electrical system already has an L14-30 male plug box and manual transfer switch. Power wise, this generator is more than adequate for my emergency backup needs, and I would like to use it for that purpose if I can connect an L14-30 female receptacle into it.

My plan is to break the ground/neutral bond at the 120 volt receptacle and connect the appropriate output conductors to an L14-30 female cord receptacle.

Good idea? Bad idea? Anyone have any service data on this generator?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It should work fine - but remember you are limited to 1500 watts each leg.

Need more info on the generator.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

I was thinking it would be okay, but it never hurts to ask. I was just wondering if it was safe to isolate the ground from the neutral at the generator, since ground is bonded to neutral in the house breaker box.

Yep. I knew I was limited to 12 1/2 amps per leg. 

There's not a lot of info available on this generator... unless I want to pay John Deere thirty or forty bucks for it.

Anyway, Thanks for the reply!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

As long as the ground is bonded at the house panel you are OK. But, if you ever decide to use the generator elsewhere you'll need to reestablish that bond.

I did the same thing to my Milwaukee 3000 watt generator.

What I did was make up a plug that bonds the neutral/ground for when/if I ever use the generator stand alone.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm thinking I'm going to put a toggle switch on the generator outlet panel where I can switch the ground/neutral bond on or off.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

That works too.


----------

